# Can someone explain the best friend villager thing to me, please?



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 20, 2017)

So from what I'm reading, you take a quiz and it matches you to a certain villager and you're stuck with that villager?
Is it every villager available or just a few dozen?
Is there a way to make sure you don't get an icky villager? I don't want to be stuck with say, Prince or Paula, forever!

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 20, 2017)

If you're talking what what I think you're talking about, it's a little game called Friend Finder on the Pocket Camp website, you share items via social media so that other people can collect them. When you collect a set, you get a picture of the villager you got paired up with in various locations. The site emphasizes that it doesn't connect to Pocket Camp at all.

https://events.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/fortune

Plus, it lets you take the quiz again if you don't like the villager that you got, so you can try as many times as you want to get a villager you like. The instructions also say that only 17 villagers are available.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 21, 2017)

Ah! Ok, thank you kiwikenobi!


----------

